# Pork Shoulder 180 Degree Stall..?



## vegasrc1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, have had a shoulder on since 8am(10.5 hours) and I am stalled at 180 for almost 3 hours.  Using pecan in an offset smoker and stick burning only.  Temps have been between 245 and 275(after adding fuel).  

Anyone here had a second stall around 180 before?  I am NOT using foil this time and think it may be the issue.

Any quick info would be great, I only have about 1.5 hours of fuel.  I am expecting to finish it in the oven now.  Do I wrap in foil then finish in the oven or not foil unto I hit about 203 degrees for PULLED PORK?  

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally moving..185 degrees.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 2, 2016)

I have finished in the oven, no I don't wrap when I do.


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Temperature is stalling again, 190 degrees at 12 hours.  Down to some apple wood chunks the last of my fuel.  Raised temp to 275(hope it doesn't dry out).


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 2, 2016)

Almost there.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't worry about it drying out, it will be fine.  How much did the shoulder weigh?  Finishing in the oven would be fine if you run out of fuel.  Pulled pork is very forgiving.  Post some Qview before everybody eats it!

Mike


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 2, 2016)

It was 7.6 pounds.  Here are some pictures before I put it in the oven and some prior.  Notice the picture with my smoker and you will see I had gardeners spray week killer over every square inch of the park.  I was not too happy to say the least. 













meat 1.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















meat 2.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 2, 2016






4 hours in.













meat 3.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 2, 2016






Before smoke.













meat 4.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 2, 2016






Gardener spraying poison over everything in the background. 

I will try to remember pictures of the finished product.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 2, 2016)

That should be some tasty pulled pork!

Mike


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks, Used pecan and finished the last hour with some apple.  Still in the oven at 199 degrees and my home smells good...  Almost time for it to rest.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks good! Bummer about the bug juice spritz!


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Looks good! Bummer about the bug juice spritz!




Ahahahah, you made me laugh with the "SPRITZ."

I have never seen so much bug or weed spray.  It was coming out high pressure and he covered about 2 football fields worth of ground. I walked outside and smelled/tasted  like I filled up a beach ball. Tainted our food for sure.  The price we pay to live in a city, I can't wait to get land.


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

OK, I know it's late but we want to eat.  It has been resting for just over a half hour.  What is the minimum rest time?  I pulled it at 203 degrees. Thanks


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Finished. 













shoulder.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 3, 2016


















shoulder 1.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 3, 2016


















shoulder 2.jpg



__ vegasrc1
__ Feb 3, 2016






Tried a BBQ sauce recipe I got from here.  The pork is good and the sauce is decent. Tangy sauce is something I gotta get used to.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2016)

Great job!

Looks delicious, nice bark!

Way to hang in there!!

Al


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job!
> 
> Looks delicious, nice bark!
> 
> ...



Thank you,  it was an all day event but well worth it.  I was worried about over smoking since I didn't foil but it turned out great.  Didn't even need to spritz.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 3, 2016)

Great looking pork!  Nice smoke ring and bark.  Points!

Mike


----------



## smokingearl (Feb 3, 2016)

VegasRC1 said:


> OK, I know it's late but we want to eat.  It has been resting for just over a half hour.  What is the minimum rest time?  I pulled it at 203 degrees. Thanks


Pork butt and shoulder only needs to rest until it's cool enough to pull. It's not like resting beef for redistribution of the juices.


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks Tasty  I love that Bark  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

gary s said:


> Looks Tasty  I love that Bark  :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary



Thank you Gary.


Mike


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

SmokingEarL said:


> Pork butt and shoulder only needs to rest until it's cool enough to pull. It's not like resting beef for redistribution of the juices.



Thanks for the info. I let it rest an hour and it was not dry at all.


----------



## jayace (Feb 3, 2016)

What was your final total cook time? I'm doing a pair of 10lb butts this weekend and am thinking I will give myself 24 hours and start Sat at noon to be ready Sun by noon and then keep warm or rewarm for dinner.


----------



## jayace (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh and it looks awesome by the way!


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Jayace said:


> What was your final total cook time? I'm doing a pair of 10lb butts this weekend and am thinking I will give myself 24 hours and start Sat at noon to be ready Sun by noon and then keep warm or rewarm for dinner.



I don't remember but it was on at 8 am and done around 10pm. I ran temps around 255,  sometime more or less.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 4, 2016)

The pork butt  got it's  money's worth out of you on that cook.  :biggrin:
Nice cook looks like it turned out great!


----------

